# 2005 Keystone Outback 23Rs, Sold



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

SOLD!!








2005 Keystone Outback 23RS trailer, with 5 ft rear slide. Two queen beds one in front, and one on rear slide, plus sofa and dinette make into beds, also there is a bunk bed above the front queen bed. Could sleep nine. Step tub with shower and sun roof, plus outside shower, outside drop-down 2 burner stove and wash area. Two 30 pd Gas Tanks. Inside, 3-burner stove, oven and microwave, two door frig/freezer. New Flat Screen TV, with DVD player, FM Stereo with built in speakers, Central Heat & "Carrier" AC with remote. All Three Vent covers replaced with one extra. Smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector, with invertor. Original matching bed spreads, New Egyptian Cotton Sheets, 2 new additional comforters and 2 new mattress pads. Both mattresses in great condition. Brand New Sealy 4 inch memery foam mattress topper. New Tires, have only 2000 miles on them. Extra Spare Tire on back. Electric brakes, and load leveler hitch with sway bars (big value at approx $700.00). Large awning in good condition. Camper Cover. Extremely comfortable and easy to pull. Lots of storage inside and out. Two owners. First owner did use the camper to go to Disney and NC. however, they kept the trailer very clean. Second Owner (Us), only used four times since purchase in 2008. Never Smoked in, no pets inside ever. In like new condition, with exception of "Outback" stickers pealing. No leeks in roof or any part of trailer. 
The underbelly is completely enclosed. We camped in this trailer at 0 degrees and snowing in January in NC. The trailer stayed nice and warm. We also camped in July using the AC, and it worked perfectly.

In addition several other extras come with the camper, lights for the awning, heat trace for the water line, Brand new water pump, shark vacuum, vent pillows for winter camping, butcher block stove topper (as seen in photo).
View attachment 506
View attachment 509
View attachment 507
View attachment 508
View attachment 510


----------

